# Warnung vor Fusion-Transport SA



## Die Neue (18 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wieder ein neuer Betrüger:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.
> Aufgrund unserer starken Expansion suchen wir Sie als Versandmitarbeiter!
> Ihre Aufgaben:
> Allgemeine Versandtätigkeiten
> ...


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2013)

Gut erkannt, Gefahr gebannt!





Die Neue schrieb:


> Ihr Fusion-Transport *SA*- Team


Diese Betrüger sind nicht doof, machen aber gelegentlich Fehler. Ich vermute mal, die hießen vormals z. B:


> ith-*sa*.com


Das war ITH Internationale Holding *SA*. Dieser ith-sa.com-Domain konnte erfolgreich abgeschaltet werden. Damals war das eine angeblich luxemburgische Firma, mit konkretem Bezug zu Graf Transport Holding SA. Alles Luftnummern, die nach in das russisch-zypriotische Nirwana führten. Wer da gutgläubig mitmacht, gehört der Katz:


Reducal schrieb:


> .... zumindest leichtfertigen Geldwäsche; Verschleierung unrechtmäßig erlangter Vermögenswerte, denn auch die ist strafbar. Alles weitere steht hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html .....


 
Im konkreten Fall hier ist am abenterulichen Impressum schon leicht zu erkennen, dass das alles nur ein riesiger Beschiss ist. Firma in der Schweiz, deutsche UmsatzsteuerID, Fehler in der österr. Ortsbezeichnung bei der Werbeagentur. Und trotzdem werden auf diesen Betrug 10-20 Leute reinfallen und fleißig Waren umschlagen.


----------



## Goblin (18 Juli 2013)

> Allgemeine Versandtätigkeiten
> Sie arbeiten von zu Hause aus|Arbeiten von zu Hause aus
> Sie unterstützen den reibungslosen Lager- und Logistikablauf
> Sortieren nach Artikeln und Abgleich mit Lieferschein
> ...


 
Ein seriöses Unternehmen macht sowas selber. Geht schneller und ist billiger. Die verschicken die Ware auch direkt zum Kunden. Geht auch schneller und ist auch billiger



> trotzdem werden auf diesen Betrug 10-20 Leute reinfallen und fleißig Waren umschlagen


 
und irgendwann die Kripo vor der Tür haben


----------



## Die Neue (18 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hier hab ich noch den Header:



> Return-Path: [email protected]
> Received: from mhost3.ispserver.com ([188.120.235.169]) by mx-ha.gmx.net (mxgmx101) with ESMTP (Nemesis) id 0LvlzM-1U5Y820YMW-017WeQ for <meine Mailadresse>; Thu, 18 Jul 2013 10:40:14 +0200
> Received: from user1328120 by mhost3.ispserver.com with local (Exim 4.72) (envelope-from <[email protected]>) id 1Uzjkz-0000IE-FJ for meine Mailadresse; Thu, 18 Jul 2013 12:40:13 +0400
> Date: Thu, 18 Jul 2013 12:40:13 +0400
> ...


----------



## Nurmalkurzhier (22 Juli 2013)

Habe heute auch solch eine Mail bekommen.
Die Seite www.fusion-tran.com ist leider nur per Passwort einsehbar. Ansonsten kein Impressum, nichts.
Die übliche Frage..., woher diese Leute meine Mail-Adresse haben, zumal ich diese Mail-Adresse seit Jahren fast nicht mehr nutze (Adressenkauf, Adressentausch, ...), und ja, es ist auf den ersten Blick und sofort offensichtlich, dass das nichts seriöses und nichts legales sein kann.
Glaube auch kaum, dass der angegebene Name Corsin Knecht echt ist, bestimmt nicht.



(...)
überflüssiger Blafaselblub gelöscht, ist eh bei allen "Job"Angeboten das gleiche
(...)


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juli 2013)

Nurmalkurzhier schrieb:


> Die Seite www.fusion-tran.com ist leider nur per Passwort einsehbar. Ansonsten kein Impressum, nichts.


http://whois.domaintools.com/loadandr.com


> Domain name: fusion-tran.com
> Registrant: Name: Phillip M. Brown
> Organization: N/A
> Address: 557 Center Street
> ...


mitten in Wald....


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2013)

Nurmalkurzhier schrieb:


> Die Seite www.fusion-tran.com ist leider nur per Passwort einsehbar.


Da dürfte es zum Warenhaltungssystem gehen, also einem Web, bei dem die Warenagenten sich die Label für den Weiterversand ausdrucken können. Diese Label sind schon voradressiert und auch bezahlt - natürlich mit ertrogenen Daten und im ganz blöden Fall sogar mit denen des Warenagenten.

Das Spiel mit den Warenagenten geht zumeist nur etwa 2-3 Wochen. Danach bemerkt selbst der letzte, dass hier was faul ist, spätestens dann, wenn die Polizei vor der Türe steht.



> Das Spiel mit den Warenagenten geht zumeist nur etwa 2-3 Wochen.


...und dann muss man sich mal vorstellen, gibt es auch noch solche Knaller, die zeigen ihren Auftraggeber an, weil der den vereinbarten Lohn nicht zahlt.


----------



## TmoWizard (23 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt:



Reducal schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall hier ist am abenterulichen Impressum schon leicht zu erkennen, dass das alles nur ein riesiger Beschiss ist. Firma in der Schweiz, deutsche UmsatzsteuerID, Fehler in der österr. Ortsbezeichnung bei der Werbeagentur. Und trotzdem werden auf diesen Betrug 10-20 Leute reinfallen und fleißig Waren umschlagen.


 
Dieses gefälschte Impressum ist beinahe in Ordnung, da es eine beinahe 1:1-Kopie des Impressums der deutschen Firma _*"Streck Transport"*_ aus Lörrach ist! Dieses Unternehmen _*warnt bereits seit dem 05.07.2013*_ vor diesen Spammails.

Außerdem ist die Adresse der Werbeagentur _*"land in sicht AG"*_ richtig geschrieben, es steht dort im Impressum völlig korrekt *"D-79295 Sulzburg"* und *D* _(für *D*eutschland)_ S*u*lzburg hat mit *A* _(für *A*ustria/Österreich)_ S*a*lzburg nichts zu tun!

Allerdings stimmt die in der E-Mail genannte Mailadresse _("info [at] fusion-tran [dot] com")_ nicht mit der im _*gefälschten*_ Impressum stehenden _("info [at] fusion-transport [dot] com")_ überein! 

Ich bin auf diese Informationen gestoßen, da ich selbst solch eine E-Mail bekommen habe und diese Dinger liebend gerne auf meinem Castle _(mein Blog!)_ auseinander nehme, was auch mit dieser passieren wird. 

Viele Grüße nun aus TmoWizard's Castle zu Augsburg


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2013)

Danke für die Hinweise, insbesondere dem mit Sulzburg und dem hier:


TmoWizard schrieb:


> ...Unternehmen _*warnt bereits seit dem 05.07.2013*_vor diesen Spammails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TmoWizard (24 Juli 2013)

Hallöchen und guten Morgen zusammen!

Erst einmal vielen Dank für euer Erfolgssystem hier, sowas gefällt mir, kannte ich ich bisher noch gar nicht. Ebenso ist es für mich neu, daß in einem Forum "Gravatar" verwendet wird, daß müßte sich viel weiter verbreiten!



Reducal schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise, insbesondere dem mit Sulzburg und dem hier:


 
Gerne geschehen! 

Und nun zitiere ich mich kurz einmal selbst:



TmoWizard schrieb:


> Ich bin auf diese Informationen gestoßen, da ich selbst solch eine E-Mail bekommen habe und _*diese Dinger liebend gerne auf meinem Castle (mein Blog!) auseinander nehme, was auch mit dieser passieren wird.*_


 
Das ist inzwischen geschehen, hier kann wer will das Ergebnis betrachten und gerne auch kommentieren:

_*Spam: Ein (un)seriöses Stellenangebot!*_​ 
Ist ein bißchen länger geworden, aber meine Stammleser kennen das von mir bereits!

Nächtliche Grüße nun aus TmoWizard's Castle zu Augsburg


----------



## 555nase (25 Juli 2013)

*arbeitetalsversandmitarbeiterundwillstellewechseln*
 ..was habe ich dumm geguggt als ich diese Mail gerade gelesen habe  aber gut, dafür gibts solche Foren. Danke für die Hinweise!


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2013)

*diefirmadanktfürslob*


----------



## neliger (14 August 2013)

LEUTE, HILFE ich bin rein gefahlen bei jatzige ATRECK TransportSA- Schweiz. Bitte um Rat und Tat . Ich bin da registriert seit 2 Wo.....Sch....... Ich war so naiv und auf dem Suche na Arbeit von zu Hause, weil ich klein Kind habe......Sch.......Weißt jemand wie ich da raus kommen kann und wem soll ich info geben für so was???? jeder Antwort ist für mich momentan ein++++++


----------



## Goblin (14 August 2013)

> jeder Antwort ist für mich momentan


 
Die Antworten stehen hier überall schon. Lesen musste schon selber


----------



## neliger (14 August 2013)

lesen kann ich schon, ein bisschen Freundligkeit wäre nicht schlech bei so eine Situation.ich dachte ich soll mal Kipo informieren...oder was sagen sie ?


----------



## Goblin (14 August 2013)

Polizei ist keine Schlechte Idee. Wenn Waren ankommen sollten,auf keinen Fall annehmen. Einfach die Annahme verweigern. Hast Du Deine Kontodaten angegeben ? Wenn ja,immer schön das Konto im Auge behalten


----------



## neliger (14 August 2013)

o sch....... habe ich mormiere Kripo und ich habe alles geschpeichereine Kontodaten schon.......Danke für  guten Rat .....ich mache genau so,ich inf........Alles bei mir geschpeichert


----------



## neliger (14 August 2013)

Danke noch mal


----------



## neliger (21 August 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Polizei ist keine Schlechte Idee. Wenn Waren ankommen sollten,auf keinen Fall annehmen. Einfach die Annahme verweigern. Hast Du Deine Kontodaten angegeben ? Wenn ja,immer schön das Konto im Auge behalten


 


Danke für Tipp ,Ich habe so verhandelt, wie ich es für richtig gehandelt habe. Habe Kripo und Polizei dabei. Danke Ihnen für Unterstützung und Freundlichen Tipp! Bleiben Sie gesund!!!!
mfg


----------



## neliger (27 August 2013)

ich bin erleichtert,,,,,alles hat Kripo übernommen, GOTT SEI DANK-kann wieder schlafen,
Danke noch Mal fürs Tipps
MFG


----------

